

Ask HN:  Does society benefit from age-related brain decline? - amichail

One could argue that brain decline forces people to change the way they work -- taking advantage of their experience while avoiding analytical problem solving.<p>In other words, it's a path to management.<p>Without brain decline, you would have people in management positions who would rather be doing something else.
======
eru
There are some people who are in management for itself.

~~~
amichail
But they are probably lacking in technical experience.

~~~
eru
Probably.

